# Kimsufi Decides Maybe Forums Aren't The Best Place For Billing Support



## DomainBop (Oct 28, 2014)

OVH's Kimsufi is scrapping its 1 year old "forum only support" and Kimsufi users will now be able to enjoy the same quality support as other OVH users.  Hardware support and commercial support (billing, order questions) will now be handled by email, Mon-Fri during office hours.  Support for software problems remains forum only.

http://forum.kimsufi.com/showthread.php?32524-Evolution-du-support-Kimsufi

http://www.kimsufi.com/fr/support/

-------------

_In other news from The Constantly Changing World of Oles, RunAbove is handing out $37 in credits this week (get a $32 credit for signing up for the Power8 beta and a $5 credit for signing up for the Cloud Sandbox alpha beta ). https://www.runabove.com/index.xml_

_..and SoYouStart has a 1 month free beta for their Open Stack dedicated cloud _http://www.soyoustart.com/fr/betas/cloud-openstack/


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 28, 2014)

Was you able to send in anything via the contact form they linked in their forum post? I never able to send in any email via the form ever since they posted the about changes, until now still the same.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 28, 2014)

johnlth93 said:


> Was you able to send in anything via the contact form they linked in their forum post? I never able to send in any email via the form ever since they posted the about changes, until now still the same.


I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 28, 2014)

WOW REALLY?  FANTASTIC!

GOOD THING THEIR KIMSUFI EMAIL SUPPORT TAKES ABOUT A WEEK TO GET BACK TO YOU

Seriously took me a week to get back to me about billing issues.


----------



## drmike (Oct 28, 2014)

Ahh forums-only  or forum pushed support is just a hellacious idea.

Communities providing support for a company aren't providing support.

You need fulltime staff just to sit in forums and read through just about everything (if you are doing it right).

People expect prompt, like hours at most resolution on things as paying customers.   If a company doesn't provide such plenty of others will even if the competitors price point is slightly more.  Only takes one failed support horror for the frugal to abandon ship.


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I haven't tried it yet.


Just tried and it's working now, guess that had fixed it  <_<


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 28, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Seriously took me a week to get back to me about billing issues.


...and that boys and girls is why my company (and many other businesses) willingly pay them for a VIP support contract with a <15 minute response time vs their standard "some day".  I call it insurance (and  the 49 euros monthly fee is per account not per server/service so it doesn't add that much to the average price of a server)


----------



## yomero (Oct 29, 2014)

Gto the Runabove credits a couple of days ago, and overall seems fantastic.

The other offer isn't interesting for me. Just one month =(


----------

